# Spoiled Kid



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

My wife was off today and I came home to Chipp in a sweater! He absolutely loves it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome man, the wife sent me pics of the goats this morning, like dogs man lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:inlove:


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> Awesome man, the wife sent me pics of the goats this morning, like dogs man lol.


I completely understand


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I like that goat in the background there, standing tall lol.


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> I like that goat in the background there, standing tall lol.


Thank you! She's 4 months old this month!


----------

